# Pudsey 08



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 15, 2008)

Who watched Children In Need last night?

For those not in the UK, BBC holds a yearly charity event for children in need (hence the title), where most of their shows do something different.

First, in _Merlin_ Camelot is attacked by a giant yellow cyclopean fiend who must be appeased by charity via humiliation. Then in Strictly Come Dancing, Terry Wogan himself did the waltz against Tess Daley and her American Smooth.

A few songs by Sterophonics later and we come to EastEnders where the cast performed Moulin Rogue, My Fair Lady, Saturday Night Fever, Billy Elliot and Mary Poppins. Happy days for all. After that we saw a preview of the Doctor Who Christmas special, where we meet yet another incarnation of the Doctor. It seems to be a future one this time. Or the 8th.

In Wales we had the BBC Wales news team singing along with Only Men Aloud, which was surprisingly good.

After that we have Richard Hammond come in Ashes to Ashes which was good fun and all.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 15, 2008)

oooh i did i did i did!

I really shouldn't have though. I fell asleep about half an hour after it finished, and I'm as grumpy as hell today. Still, It was great watching it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 15, 2008)

yay good causes

but cancelling friday night comedy is a sin that cannot be absolved. D:


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2008)

I watched most of it.
Then my parents wanted to watch something else.

There wasn't a general ignorance round in the QI special :(

And with the Doctor Who preview, neither doctors recognised each other, so unless there one of his incarnations never looked in a mirror, it might not be him.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 15, 2008)

I watched it! and there was a general ignorance round in the QI special, Terry Wogan was all "kangaroo means 'I don't know'" but Stephen Fry was all "hurrhurr no."

I enjoyed it! Kind of interesting that the amount goes up every year - it's going to hit a cap soon, I think.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I watched it! and there was a general ignorance round in the QI special, Terry Wogan was all "kangaroo means 'I don't know'" but Stephen Fry was all "hurrhurr no."


Oh, I guess I just didn't hear the words general ignorance at all.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 15, 2008)

I watched it. It was quite good; although it got a bit boring and repetitive after a while. I didn't think there was a General Ignorance round either. I never heard Steven Fry say those words....


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 15, 2008)

He did say it! He said something along the lines of "blah blah blah interesting stuff and now it's time for general ignorance blah blah blah."

It was v. sneaky.


----------

